# BBC Hedgehogs



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

I found this rather interesting article on BBC this morning
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/7984179.stm
regarding "blonde" European hedgehogs.

There's been considerable fuss ever since these 2 white variants were rescued and now they've been released back into the wild. Snowflake, White and Apricot variants can all appear in European hedgehogs from time to time.

Bryan


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool! I didn't know that European hedgies could have different colors. And they're very cute! ^.^


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwe there so cute!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

real beauty ,,,


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

those are sooo cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They're so cute! Much cuter than the regular/albino ones, imo.


----------

